# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  René

## Neetje

Hallo,

Ik ben ook nieuw hier  :Smile: 

Ik heb al 4 jaar (zenuw?) pijn aan mijn gehele linkerkant lichaam, vanaf de schouder tot aan mijn voet.

Heb vandaag besloten om eens op zoek te gaan naar een forum om met lotgenoten in contact te komen.

Morgen weer de mri buis in (de 5e keer al)

Groetjes René

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo René,

Welkom!
Vervelend dat je al zo lang pijn hebt!
Succes en sterkte morggen met de MRI!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom neetje,

Hier een lotgenoot qua zenuwpijn..
Bekijk zéker de rubriek 'Zenuwen en Beendergestel', daar vind je héél veel over zenuwpijnen!

Tot gauw!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met je lieverd????
Xx Ag

----------

